# RCAF wings



## larry Strong (26 Oct 2006)

I am looking for the time period these wings would have been in issue, they are post war as they do not have RCAF on them and obviously pre QEII, Any thoughts and comments appreciated.

Thanks to all


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2006)

It is a Navigator's badge.  King's Crown.


----------



## larry Strong (26 Oct 2006)

Hi George Thanks for the info, I knew that, what I was trying to find out was what years these were issued.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2006)

Pre-unification


----------



## larry Strong (26 Oct 2006)

Yes thanks. They fit in somewhere after WW2 and the coronation of QEII, I am trying to find out when they went from a 1/2 a wing to the full wing.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2006)

As they don't have "RCAF", "RAF" or any other Commonwealth 'label', I am wondering if they were an 'Undress' set, or perhaps a Mess Kit issue.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2006)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Yes thanks. They fit in somewhere after WW2 and the coronation of QEII, I am trying to find out when they went from a 1/2 a wing to the full wing.



I'll ask my navs tomorow


----------



## larry Strong (26 Oct 2006)

They come off of a flight tunic from the Korean War era



			
				cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I'll ask my navs tomorow



Thank you


----------



## villecour (26 Oct 2006)

The wing described was the airborne interceptor's, period 1948-1953. The long range navigator wing of this period had no lightning over the globe.
There were also wings of these types made in gold wire, regular or small sizes  for mess kits.
Source: '' Wings of the Canadian Armed Forces 1913-1972 '' Vol 1, by Roy Thompson ( 1973 ).


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2006)

Air Force Cross, 1989-45 Star, Atlantic Star, Canadian Volunteer Service Medal,
War Medal 1939-45, Korea Medal, UN Service Medal (Korea), CD

Would the Wings be a set that was 'locally made' in Korea for all Commonwealth Air Crew?


----------



## larry Strong (26 Oct 2006)

Hi George 
Possible



			
				villecour said:
			
		

> The wing described was the airborne interceptor's, period 1948-1953. The long range navigator wing of this period had no lightning over the globe.
> There were also wings of these types made in gold wire, regular or small sizes  for mess kits.
> Source: '' Wings of the Canadian Armed Forces 1913-1972 '' Vol 1, by Roy Thompson ( 1973 ).



Now that would pose a dilemma as the gentleman in question was a Navigator or a Wireless operator, not to sure yet.

A quote from his AFC award (only 428 were handed out in WW2):

Throughout a long period on operational and meteorological flying this officer has proved himself to be a most efficient and resolute wireless operator and crew member. He has flown hundreds of hours on operational and meteorological flights under difficult and hazardous weather conditions and has at all times demonstrated his keenness and devotion to duty which is worthy of the highest praise....


----------

